# الصابون الصلب الشفاف



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

[h=5]شحم بقر ........50 كيلو
[/h]
[h=5] زيت جوز الهند ........50 كيلو
[/h]
[h=5] زيت الخروع ........25 كيلو
[/h]
[h=5] زيل النخيل المكرر........5 كيلو...
[/h]
[h=5] محلول الكوستيك(الصودا الكاوية او هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) تركيز 33% ..........68 كيلو
[/h]
[h=5] كحول ايثيلي (ايتانول)............60 كيلو
[/h]
[h=5] جليسيرين نقي ..............50 كيلو 
[/h]
[h=5] سكر محلول ب50%ماء ..........15 كيلو
[/h]طريقه التحضير
توضع الزيوت والشحم وترفع الحرارة الى 75 ثم يوضع الكوستيك على دفعات ويحرك لمدة ساعة ونصف لتمام التصبن بعدها نسخن محلول السكر والغليسيرين ونضيفهم واخيرا نضيف الكحول مع التحريك لمدة نصف ساعة بعدها يترك ليبرد لدرجة حرارة 45 يوضع العطر وثم يبرد ويصب في قوالب وخلصنا
ملحوظه شحم البقر لا يبرد قبل 5 ساعات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم الايادى يا باشا


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرم ممكن نتعرف بيك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اه طبعا مرحبتين بيك


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اخوك عبدالله من مصر من حلوان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا وسهلا انا عبدالقادر من العاشر


----------



## boggy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا وسهلا بيك


----------



## سرطة (2 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لكك علىالطريقة لكن ررجوك وضح لي ما ذا تعني محلولو سكر 50%


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (18 فبراير 2015)

شكرا الاستاذ الفاضل لكن هناك ملحوظه .. قرينة التصبن عند تحولها من بوتاسيوم الي صوديوم يجب ان نضرب في 40 مقسومه علي 56 ..او رقم التصبن مضروب في 1402


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (11 ديسمبر 2015)

ما هو شكل شحم البقر؟؟؟ زبده مثلا واشتريها منين؟
ما فائده الكحول؟؟
وكذلك السكر؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------

